# Nienna and her contribution to ME



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jul 19, 2003)

We have the Valar- and know what most of them did to aid Middle Earth. Manwe sent eagles, Varda made the stars, Aule the mountains, Yavanna the plants, Mandos the fate, and Tulkas the strength. There are many other contributions by these Valar, but little to none is mentioned of Nienna.

I was curious if anyone had any thoughts on her, and what her role was as a Valar. What did she do? Was she powerful? Certainly she was held in great esteem if she could plead for Melkor's release and have it done. But thats about all is spoken of her, and of her weeping for the Trees. She just seems very underdeveloped.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 19, 2003)

Well based on what is told in the Valaquenta she taught pity (to Olorin for one) and brought strength of hope.

She also went often to Mandos and brought strength of spirit to those there, as well as turning sorrow to wisdom.

I think this was a major role of hers, especially since Mandos was generally without pity (Luthien being the only exception to this). It could well be that without her, many of the elves in Mandos would never be able to return to life.

I imagine she also had a role in all the more important councils of the Valar. She played a role in the debate of the Valar in Statute of Finwe and Miriel, for example... but that is not mentiond in The Silmarillion.


----------



## Eriol (Jul 20, 2003)

She had a major role in the creation of the Sun and the Moon -- she washed the dead trees with her tears... didn't she? I have a clear recollection of that. I think that without her weeping, we probably would not have a Sun or a Moon.

Just as Olórin is said to have contributed much more than what we saw in his Gandalf incarnation, by inspiring people to pity and wisdom (check Valaquenta), I also think Nienna played a major role, in a subtle way -- inspiring people.

All in all, I feel that she is much more powerful and important than, say, Tulkas. But that's me . (I feel that Tulkas only got a spot as a Valar by his careful timing in entering Arda )


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 20, 2003)

> (I feel that Tulkas only got a spot as a Valar by his careful timing in entering Arda )




I gotta stand up for fellow "big man" here. He had alot to do with the captivity of Melkor, if he and Ulmo had their ways then the Noldor's rebellion would have been extremely different......in fact probably not happen at all because there was nothing to chase...but this post is off-topic enough.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 20, 2003)

It was? oh well. This should be worse, then. The title of this thread is talking about one Valar type's contribution to Middle Earth. Not to pretty much everything. It seems to me to be that other Valar types did a lot less. Why are we picking on this Nienna person? I never was a fan of Manwe. Why not pick on him? How much did he ever end up helping out? Ick. He was just Eru's pet. Boring. I don't have The Sil. with me right now, but if I did, I'd list the names of the Valar types there were less useful. There are plenty.


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Jul 21, 2003)

Nienna? Bah. The really neglected Vala(ie)r are Vana and Este. They are mentioned once in the Valaquenta and then practically never heard from again. They aren't counted among the Aratar, but they are referred to as "Queens of the Valar."


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 21, 2003)

Ther're all Queens and Kings though arent they


----------



## Niirewen (Aug 10, 2003)

Nienna is probably my favorite Vala. This is what the Valaquenta says about her:


> She is acquainted with grief, and mourns for every wound that Arda has suffered in the marring of Melkor. So great was her sorrow, as the Music unfolded, that her song turned to lamantation long before its end, and the sound of mourning was woven into the themes of the World before it began. But she does not weep for herself; and those who hearken to her learn pity, and endurance in hope. Her halls are west of West, upon the borders of the world; and she comes seldom to the city of Valimar where all is glad. She goes rather to the halls of Mandos, which are near to her own; and all those who wait in Mandos cry to her, for she brings strength to spirit and turns sorrow to wisdom.


Sorry if that quote is too long. Anyway, I agree with what some of you have said already-- that Nienna's role of teaching pity and wisdom and bringing hope and strength is very important.


----------



## Niniel (Aug 13, 2003)

She is definitely very important; pity and wisdom are two of the most important qualities for men (and Elves) to possess. But you are right ModAddi that Estë and Vána are more neglected; though there is more about them in the HOME.


----------

